# Pier Tarpon



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey summer is right around the corner and I was wondering how you catch a tarpon off the pier. Do you use jigs, or just live bait like you do you kings? I will be using a Mitchell 402 and a king/cobia rod. What # test line should I use? Should I use mono or braid? Thanks for your time.


----------



## BuckWildInshore (Mar 6, 2013)

The best thing to do is have a rod dedicated for tarpon with a 60lb flouro leader and 6-8/0 circle hook. This way you have a better chance at getting a bite, but they will also bite wire. Live LY's work great! Dead cigar minnows work also, I even caught one on a live hardtail last year. I use 17-20lb suffix (Don't care for braid for tarpon). And remember to always lead the fish by about 20 feet or so, you have to let the bait get down to them..

-Jeremy


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I do not have another rod that will be able to handle tarpon. The rod I would use is an old Gator blank that is used for king and cobia, and I do not have another rod I can use for king. Around what month should I start looking for tarpon? I know it is summer time, but is there any specific month?


----------



## BuckWildInshore (Mar 6, 2013)

That's fine, I've caught a lot of them on wire (king leaders). We start seeing them in may, but the best months are June and July!


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay thank you for the information, what pier do you fish and will you be after tarpon this summer?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tarpon*

I've caught (hooked or whatever), Tarpon from the pier but never got more than two or three jumps before the 'premature release'. Lots of fun.

I now surf fish and see a couple each season. Same story on the hooking and 'premature release'.

I use a Mitchell 402 with 20# test mono and 50# test mono leader. Any live bait will usually work.

A question; por favor! If you do manage to get one whipped and at the pier, what's next? How do you release it?

I don't want to stress them too much.:thumbup: C2


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I would either try to beach it if possible and revive it there or attempt to revive it in the net.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tarpon*



King/ling said:


> I would either try to beach it if possible and revive it there or attempt to revive it in the net.


I asked because Tarpon that I have actually caught from a boat required 'walking' it to get water flowing over it's gills to revive it. I used a lip gaff to pull the fish around.

A Tarpon will fight until literally; its last breath.

Walking an exhausted Tarpon on the beach usually is accompanied by a bevy? of sharks looking for an easy meal. I don't particularly want to be in the water at this time. :thumbdown: 

I usually kept one scale as a memento. JMHO C2


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

U cant gaff a tarpon without a tarpon tag. Beach it or popp it off. If u beach it as noted regain its breathing & strength before u let it go or it will die & wash up on beach. No point of that. :thumbdown:


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

That is exactly what I would do, but I don't know if you can do that at Pensacola beach pier


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

King/ling said:


> That is exactly what I would do, but I don't know if you can do that at Pensacola beach pier


 As far as i know u can, But with SRIA u never know. :thumbdown:


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Yea I will talk to the manager next time I am there and see if that is illegal or not. If it is I might try Navarre for the Silver King.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

King/ling said:


> Yea I will talk to the manager next time I am there and see if that is illegal or not. If it is I might try Navarre for the Silver King.


 Unless there's sighns, I wouldnt worry about it. Dont give them a reason to say no.


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay will do.:thumbsup:


----------



## BuckWildInshore (Mar 6, 2013)

King/ling,
I fish pensacola, I mainly fish Ling season these days, But I will be out there some! See ya there.


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I will try to be out there while I am on Spring break, but I will be there during the summer the most


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

I throw mostly artificials, maybe 3-4 oz. They're not as effective as natural bait, but you can reach a lot more fish. I've hooked them while fishing for spanish macs, so they'll bite on smaller lures as well. I normally see the most in July.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

For tackle, I like a strong 8-9 foot rod and will be trying a new 8' Shiamano Terez this year. I'll be using a Daiwa Saltist 4500 reel with about 275 yards of 55# Daiwa Samurai braid and an 80# test fluorocarbon leader.


----------

